# Asus Essentio CM1630 PSU upgrade?



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a Asus Essentio CM1630, I want to upgrade to a new CPU, Graphics Card, and 4GBs more of RAM and I know I have to get a new PSU if I want to upgrade any of these components so I guess what my question is what PSU can I get that will be compatible with my system and give me no problems for an affordable price?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is your budget for the entire upgrade?


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What is your budget for the entire upgrade?


For the whole upgrade 400-450.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

A 550 W PSU will run you about $80 US depending on the deal you can get for a decent one (80 plus Bronze certified XFX, Seasonic or equivalent).

SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze $80

SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Its documentation suggests that your computer comes with DDR3-1333 RAM so this upgrade would work: 4 GB RAM kit (2 x 2 GB) $42 DDR3-1333

4GB kit (2GBx2), 240-pin DIMM, DDR3 PC3-10600 upgrades for ASUS Essentio CM1630 Desktop/PC, CT1471598 from Crucial.com

As for a GPU, one that's reasonably powerful yet inexpensive is the Radeon 7770 at $90. 

SAPPHIRE 100358L Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com

A less powerful but less costly video card is the Radeon 6570 at $45

XFX HD-657X-ZDF2 Radeon HD 6570 1GB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Newegg.com

You may have to address cooling too if you install a new PSU and GPU.

To better assist you we could use a Speccy Report of your system. See the link in my signature. One thing I'd like to know is if your system has 1333 or 1600 RAM as both are listed as compatible by Crucial. Also, what are you willing to spend, what do you want to accomplish and where is the best online place for you to buy components?


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

Im running on 1333 RAM. For the RAM, CPU, PSU, and Graphics Card. Im willing to spend up around 400-450. Im mostly doing this to game a little better that way im on atleast med to high settings.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You may (or may not) wish to consider upgrading your CPU too.

New AM3 CPU stock is rapidly dwindling but used stock may be of dubious quality and longevity, even if you can find a reputable seller.

Current CPU: Athlon II x2 220 CPU mark score 1664 

Available new CPU upgrade at Newegg:

AMD Athlon II X3 450 Rana 3.2GHz Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Desktop Processor ADX450WFGMBOX $69

Asus info for your motherboard:

Athlon IIX3 450(ADX450WFK32GM),3.2GHz,512KB,rev.C3,95W,SocketAM3 ALL BIOS 0605 

Note that ADX450WFK32GM = ADX450WFGMBOX, the latter just comes with a CPU cooler in a box.

CPU mark score 2653

Available upgrade at Amazon $155

AMD HDT45TWFGRBOX Phenom II X6 1045T 

Phenom IIX6 1045T(HDT45TWFK6DGR),2.7GHz,95W,rev.E0,SocketAM3,6-Core ALL BIOS 0605 

CPU mark 4935

There are probably more upgrade options out there but these are the two I found on what I know to be reputable sites.

Since most of the games you probably play utilize no more than three cores, the $69 CPU might be the better choice for the price.

Note: Check/upgrade BIOS to ensure compatibility before installing a new CPU.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

My Bios are currently 0801.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

kincaid88 said:


> My Bios are currently 0801.


According to your specific system's website, you have the latest BIOS.

https://www.asus.com/supportonly/CM1630/#support_Download_36

I do notice that this BIOS date is newer than that of the higher number for the motherboard specifically so I'm wondering if your specific computer model uses a slightly different motherboard than the one sold apart from a computer. If so, then the information I gave about CPUs may be incorrect as it was from the motherboard site. I'll look into what people are upgrading these computers with and get back to you.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well my bios are 0801 because I just recently updated them to that.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm having a hard time finding whether or not CPU upgrades listed for the retail version of the motherboard are compatible with those for the OEM version. The BIOS numbers and dates are sure different. Perhaps a call to Asus would be in order.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them making it difficult to know what CPU's are/are not compatible. The PC manufacturer is the most reliable source for the correct information.
If you want/need more RAM, go with a 2x4GB matched pair. Corsair is the better brand option for OEM Mobo's to help insure compatibility: Computer memory upgrades for ASUS Essentio CM1630 Desktop/PC from Crucial.com

For AMD chipped GPU's, Sapphire or Asus are good quality with good support.
The power you will need will depend on the GPU you select but about $90 will cover it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

At a budget of $450 max I would actually recommend you just save the money until you reach a budget of $600 and you can build an entire new fast AMD system using our build guide:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html

Besides if you want to use an OEM case it may not all fit correctly.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

From what I can ascertain, the Asus Essentio series uses standard ATX dimensions for case and motherboard. I wouldn't spend $450 to upgrade a $500 computer but you can spend half that and pep up your system considerably.

SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze $80 -- this is required to support the video card upgrade.

SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

4 GB RAM kit (2 x 2 GB) $42 DDR3-1333

4GB kit (2GBx2), 240-pin DIMM, DDR3 PC3-10600 upgrades for ASUS Essentio CM1630 Desktop/PC, CT1471598 from Crucial.com

Your Windows version appears to be 64-bit so you can use more than 4 GB RAM. Since you already have a 2 x 2 GB set this RAM will upgrade you to 8 GB, which is more than enough memory for the life of the computer.

Video card -- Radeon 7770 $90. 

SAPPHIRE 100358L Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com

Total cost $212


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your 4GB of RAM is probably fine but if you want to go to 8GB of RAM, purchasing the 2x4GB pair would be the better option than adding 2x2 to your existing 2x2 and chancing incompatibility problems.
If you go with a 7770 GPU, 520W won't be sufficient for long term use and I wouldn't recommend it.
620W SeaSonic & cheaper than the 520W: SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Tyree said:


> 620W SeaSonic & cheaper than the 520W: SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


I just saw that price a while ago -- that's a heck of a deal on a nice PSU. If you buy in the US, that's the one to get for your system.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

That sounds like a good and compatible PSU, I was looking to get a mid to high end video card and will make sure to get a 2X4 set of Ram, now the only thing i have to figure out is what CPU to get.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

M4A78LT-M(CM1630) BIOS 0801 -- OEM 650,22 KB 2012.01.03
M4A78LT-M BIOS 0802 -- Retail 748,48 KB 2010.12.22

The retail board and OEM (CM1630) boards have different ROMS. The OEM board's ROM informs OEM Windows that it's OK to activate on the machine and also disables several overclocking features. Apparently, you can actually flash an OEM board with retail ROM and make it a retail board. Users who did this, however, had to purchase a retail version of Windows 7 because the OEM version would no longer activate. This suggests that CPUs listed as compatible with the retail board might also work with the OEM board but I can find no definite yes or no answer.

I suggest that you contact Asus:

https://www.asus.com/support/Contact-ASUS/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

kincaid88 said:


> That sounds like a good and compatible PSU, I was looking to get a mid to high end video card and will make sure to get a 2X4 set of Ram, now the only thing i have to figure out is what CPU to get.





Tyree said:


> OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them making it difficult to know what CPU's are/are not compatible. The PC manufacturer is the most reliable source for the correct information.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> At a budget of $450 max I would actually recommend you just save the money until you reach a budget of $600 and you can build an entire new fast AMD system using our build guide:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html
> 
> Besides if you want to use an OEM case it may not all fit correctly.


Let us know what you decide to do?....

We will suggest the right PSU and Wattage for the system.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

I dont think my mobo is OEM and I changed my Bios to 0802


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

kincaid88 said:


> I dont think my mobo is OEM and I changed my Bios to 0802


If your motherboard accepted the 802 BIOS then it _may_ accept processors listed as compatible using that BIOS. I'm curious though as to how you got your OEM computer to accept a retail BIOS when other have not. I do note, however that the CM1630 comes in revisions, such as CM1630-05 and CM1630-06 so you may have one that allows this. _Or_, it might be that flashing your system with the retail BIOS may cause you trouble down the road. The 801 OEM BIOS that you had is both newer and written specifically for your system. Again, a call to Asus is in order -- there are questions here only they can answer.

Ask them:

1 Is it OK to keep the 802 BIOS or should I revert back to ver. 801?
2. What CPUs are compatible with my system under the 801 BIOS if I need to revert back to it?

BTW, you just got lucky that the BIOS flash worked. Many people have ruined their motherboards by trying to flash a BIOS they were not sure would be compatible.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have the 1630-05 Model, See I used my ASUSUpdate App that came with my computer and used that to switch from my previous bio version (0401 or 0402 I cant remember) to 0801 months ago and havent had any problems with it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

kincaid88 said:


> I dont think my mobo is OEM and I changed my Bios to *0802*
> 
> 
> I have the 1630-05 Model, See I used my ASUSUpdate to switch from my previous bio version to *0801* months ago and havent had any problems with it.


In your previous post you said _802_. This may seem like a tiny typo but it's actually a very significant error in communication, as the 802 BIOS is a retail BIOS where the 801 BIOS is an OEM BIOS.

Contact Asus, tell then that you have the 1630-05 with the 801 BIOS and ask what CPUs are compatible.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh yes I just noticed that im sorry for the typo that is a significant error in communication lol again im sorry I did meant the 0801 version. I definitely get ahold of Asus and find out then get back to you all incase anyone else needs the same info.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

kincaid88 said:


> I dont think my mobo is OEM and I changed my Bios to 0802


Asus Essentio CM163 = OEM PC = OEM Mobo/Bios.



Tyree said:


> OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them making it difficult to know what CPU's are/are not compatible. The PC manufacturer is the most reliable source for the correct information.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

kincaid88 said:


> I have the 1630-05 Model, See I used my ASUSUpdate App that came with my computer and used that to switch from my previous bio version (0401 or 0402 I cant remember) to 0801 months ago and havent had any problems with it.


Bios updates are rarely required and should not be performed unless the Bios update specifically addresses any problem(s) you are experiencing.
A Bio update gone wrong can render a Mobo useless.


----------



## kincaid88 (Apr 22, 2012)

I understand a Bio update gone wrong can cause problems but I did and havent had any problems yet.


----------

